# Edge Channel Guide vs PremiereXL Channel Guide



## LeeinSF (May 28, 2018)

Why is the Edge Channel Guide so vastly different than the PremiereXL Channel Guide? The Edge channel Guide resemble that from Infinity my cable company. It is not nearly as versatile as the Premiere ChannelXL Channel guide. Is it possible to receive the PremiereXL Channel Guide on my Edge?


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

LeeinSF said:


> Why is the Edge Channel Guide so vastly different than the PremiereXL Channel Guide? The Edge channel Guide resemble that from Infinity my cable company. It is not nearly as versatile as the Premiere ChannelXL Channel guide. Is it possible to receive the PremiereXL Channel Guide on my Edge?


The “TiVo Style” guide on your Premiere is not supported in TE4, which is what the Edge runs.

So no, you cannot get that style guide on the Edge.


----------

